# What to charge for bees wax?



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

A local business contacted me and wants to buy all the bees wax that I have. 

I have no idea what a fair price for this is - can anyone give me an idea? 

The wax has been melted down and filtered.

Thanks


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

just to clarify, I am trying to find out what to charge per pound of wax


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Beecherry has some wax offered in the For Sale section of BeeSource: $2.50/lb


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

$2.99....that seems awful low? 

The local harware store is selling 7 ounces for $4.99 - which seems too expensive.

Who the heck knows????


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

From what I've seen,$3.75 to $4.00/lb retail is about average


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

*Make me an Offer*

Ask for 3 dollars fifty, then if they decline, suggest they make you an offer ("No reasonable offer refused," I tell them. And as long as it is my wax I will decide what is reasonable).

The education system has failed us when it comes to learning how to negotiate. We either learn that for ourselves, or if we are lucky some family member has helped us learn. The system doesn't want us to know how to negotiate. It will be the end of the system if we all learned it at once. 

But if you don't push the price up, inflation will continue to push you off the planet. We the producers are the only ones who want it to go up, and you help the rest of us when you push hard to bump it up a little.

After all, beeswax is a non perishable commodity, so don't let the skinflints hold you to ransom. The world can't run out of bees, beekeepers, honey and propolis without also running out of beeswax. 



It is still the same great product it always was, and the Pope could fill his cathedrals with worshipers once again if he went back to burning beeswax candles and quit using all those fakes and substitutes.

All the products of the hive are far superior to all the cheap skate substitutes that have been invented by science, and that applies to beeswax just as much as it does to honey.

Hey, I wonder why they are chasing it locally? Has their previous supplier run out? Has he had to put his price up? Something is forcing them to look for new suppliers. They are eager buyers, their stocks are depleted and they want wax NOW, so don't let them bludgeon you into parting with it for a song. And don't fall for that line about "........... and we will look after you price-wise next year, but this year we just can't afford to pay." If they can't afford to pay, save your wax for someone who can.

A big rebuilding of the bee industry is coming soon, and there will be a huge demand for natural wax foundation.

Happy Negotiating!

JohnS


----------

